# **LIVE Smackdown Discussion Thread 2/21**



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This motherfucker is live tonight and we're getting Punk/Bryan. Don't think there's anything else needed to say.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Cannot wait Bryan vs punk is going to be good.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> With it being RTWM season,ratings expected to be big for tonights SD. It'll help WWE determine if they want to keep SD live permanently.


Live SD permanently sounds good.



> Big name stars like HHH,Undertaker,Cena aren't expected to appear during SD tonight. We'll likely see a video package recapping last night.


Sucks that we won't see any of these guys


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Punk/Bryan are bout to put on a clinic


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> While many are looking forward to Punk-Bryan tonight,reports are that the match won't last as long as both men wanted. No reason yet on why.


SD is the wrestling show, they better get a 15-20 min match!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FUCK, I was hoping they'd go about 20. I don't see why not. It's not like Smackdown is gonna start doing storylines now.


----------



## rattoty (Feb 21, 2012)

Meh... How many times have we seen Punk vs DB anyway? Everytime it has been a boring average match. Doesnt interest me at all.



> Big name stars like HHH,Undertaker,Cena aren't expected to appear during SD tonight. We'll likely see a video package recapping last night.


Fuck that does it! I am not watching the show. Probably fast forward through it later on youtube.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

rattoty said:


> Meh... How many times have we seen Punk vs DB anyway? Everytime it has been a boring average match. Doesnt interest me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that does it! I am not watching the show. Probably fast forward through it later on youtube.


Only once in the WWE, I believe. And their last match was going really well.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

rattoty said:


> Meh... How many times have we seen Punk vs DB anyway? Everytime it has been a boring average match. Doesnt interest me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that does it! I am not watching the show. Probably fast forward through it later on youtube.


Including their previous match...we've seen them face off one on one...ONCE.


So you're not gonna watch SD this week cause the 3 guys who NEVER appear on SD aren't appearing this week either?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Smackdown needs to go live. That way, WWE will actually care about it. Hopefully the ratings are good tonight.

As for the show itself, Bryan vs. CM Punk will be an excellent match. I expect an amazing promo from Barrett to write him off TV. And we should see the in ring return of Del Rio and Christian. So there's a lot of potential tonight.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Hoping for a good show. Punk V Bryan should be good.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully Punk vs Bryan gets decent time before Teddy Long comes out and makes it a tag match. I'd rather it turn into a fatal four way though.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Last Live Smackdown with the christmas stuff turned out to be horrible and worse than any taped episode I've seen so far. I REALLY really hope this will be a nice show. Other than that, the more there are live SDs, the better it is anyways.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Christian plz?


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

rattoty said:


> Meh... How many times have we seen Punk vs DB anyway? Everytime it has been a boring average match. Doesnt interest me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that does it! I am not watching the show. Probably fast forward through it later on youtube.


Only once before in the wwe was that that previous encounter too much for your brain to take?!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

AngeloAwesome said:


> Last Live Smackdown with the christmas stuff turned out to be horrible and worse than any taped episode I've seen so far. I REALLY really hope this will be a nice show. Other than that, the more there are live SDs, the better it is anyways.


The christmas episode was fairly good(especially the Orton-Otunga match). The only thing that made it bad was the fact that it randomly happened in november. They had SD taping on December 20th, why couldn't that have been their christmas special...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Probably some Jericho interference in the Punk/Bryan match allowing Bryan to win and YES YES YES YES YES.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Christian plz?


this plz


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Make it live, move it back to Thursday. Smackdown should be king.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

This should be the last time Punk and Bryan fight, they should save it for a big time feud!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I see it now, Jericho interferes in the Punk/Bryan match. Bryan and Jericho beats up Punk, Sheamus comes to the rescue.

And then it hits : 






TAG TEAMING IT UP PLAYAS!


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

JasonLives said:


> I see it now, Jericho interferes in the Punk/Bryan match. Bryan and Jericho beats up Punk, Sheamus comes to the rescue.
> 
> And then it hits :
> 
> ...


Hopefully fucking not.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cann't wait, going to be great.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope Punk/Bryan will be good.


----------



## xDRZx (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm going tonight with my niece. Should be a good time.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Really hope Punk/Bryan gets 20 mins+.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pop Tatari said:


> Cannot wait Bryan vs punk is going to be good.


Only thing I am watching tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

James Bell said:


> Make it live, move it back to Thursday. Smackdown should be king.


Everytime there is a live SD or really any kind of general SD discussion I always see this post...

Its not that simple, the WWE doesn;t have final say on when their programming airs, the network paying them to show their programming chooses what night and timeslot the show is on.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AngeloAwesome said:


> Hopefully fucking not.


This.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

-Looking forward to Punk vs Bryan again.
-Hopefully Christian will show up.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not much of a fan of Punk or Bryan.
Why is everyone so excited over it? Hoenst question, since I don't really care for them much, I'm wondering what the big deal is.

Other than that, I reckon we'll get more story for GM of RAW against GM of SmackDown.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I love how they advertise this champion vs champion match as if it has huge novelty, when the exact same champion vs champion match was on Raw not long ago. Ridiculous.

They should probably just advertise and go with the tag team match.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rarely watch Smackdown because i read the spoilers every week. But watch tonight.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

GCA-FF said:


> -Looking forward to Punk vs Bryan again.
> -Hopefully Christian will show up.


Same here, plus I am looking forward to an appearance I am expecting from ... 'Mr. Excitement' John Laurinaitis .


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Everytime there is a live SD or really any kind of general SD discussion I always see this post...
> 
> Its not that simple, the WWE doesn;t have final say on when their programming airs, the network paying them to show their programming chooses what night and timeslot the show is on.


And the whole reason SD was on Friday was cause of their old network, don't get why WWE never changed back when moving networks. Especially considering all SyFy(and mynetworktv) had on thursdays from 8-10pm were movies. So don't see whats so bad about SD on thursdays. The same amount of people who'd watch the movie on thursday would watch it on friday, but a diff amount of ppl will watch SD on thursday compared to friday


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

dxbender said:


> And the whole reason SD was on Friday was cause of their old network, don't get why WWE never changed back when moving networks. Especially considering all SyFy(and mynetworktv) had on thursdays from 8-10pm were movies. So don't see whats so bad about SD on thursdays. The same amount of people who'd watch the movie on thursday would watch it on friday, but a diff amount of ppl will watch SD on thursday compared to friday


This. There would be a increase in ratings if it was back on thursday because people dont go out as much as they do on fridays.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> I see it now, Jericho interferes in the Punk/Bryan match. Bryan and Jericho beats up Punk, Sheamus comes to the rescue.
> 
> And then it hits :
> 
> ...


I sadly see this happening.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Johnny Ace on that takeover mission is the only thing going on currently on SD that interests me


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> I'm not much of a fan of Punk or Bryan.
> Why is everyone so excited over it? Hoenst question, since I don't really care for them much, I'm wondering what the big deal is.


IDK thats a tough question maybe its because we actually enjoy good wrestling???


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> IDK thats a tough question maybe its because we actually enjoy good wrestling???


That doesn't really help... Is it like Austin/Rock where they just click together?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> That doesn't really help... Is it like Austin/Rock where they just click together?


They have amazing chemistry,two of the top perfomers in the world,and two champions that true wrestling fans can be proud of.Most of us have followed these guys rise from the independents to the very top of the wrestling world and its fucking awesome.So naturally when they square off its only right to be excited.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> They have amazing chemistry,two of the top perfomers in the world,and two champions that true wrestling fans can be proud of.Most of us have followed these guys rise from the independents to the very top of the wrestling world and its fucking awesome.So naturally when they square off its only right to be excited.


Ah, I get you know. I don't even think they show indy feds in Ireland that are American.
Well if they have good chemistry I'll look forward to it. Cheers.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

$5 on Christian Jobbing on His Return Match.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> $5 on Christian Jobbing on His Return Match.


I'l take you up on that although I Only deal in pink slips


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Not expecting too much from the show outside of Punk/Bryan and Big Johnny of course. 
But like others have said I can totally see their match becoming a tag match.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> They have amazing chemistry,two of the top perfomers in the world,and two champions that true wrestling fans can be proud of*.Most of us have followed these guys rise from the independents to the very top of the wrestling world *and its fucking awesome.So naturally when they square off its only right to be excited.


I wonder how many people have truly followed both men's careers from day one. I'm not talking about Punk's ROH days here. I'm talking bout the days in IWA-MS. How many people were following his career at the eact moment when he was doing his thing with Chris Hero down there. Now, I never knew CM Punk existed till he made his ECW debut because when CM Punk was on the inides I didn't even know what the hell indy wrestling was. Likewise, with Danielson. Never heard the name till he got to FCW.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

WHAT. I had no idea Smackdown was live tonight and holy shit, Bryan vs. Punk. Why aren't they promoting this?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> WHAT. I had no idea Smackdown was live tonight and holy shit, Bryan vs. Punk. Why aren't they promoting this?


They showed a promo for it at least 5 times last night.

Live show + DB in the main event is probably gonna get a 2.9 with 4 million viewers.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> WHAT. I had no idea Smackdown was live tonight and holy shit, Bryan vs. Punk. Why aren't they promoting this?


Did you watch RAW at all last night? It was mentioned at least 3 times.



Carcass said:


> They showed a promo for it at least 5 times last night.
> 
> Live show + DB in the main event is probably gonna get a 2.9 with 4 million viewers.


I can understand predicting the viewership but how the heck do you predict the number itself? You don't know how many households will be watching TV tonight. Do you even understand how the ratings system works?

And get real. There's no way tonight's episode of SD is drawing 4 million viewers.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Rarely watch Smackdown because i read the spoilers every week. But watch tonight.


I haven't watched Smackdown since 2003. The show just sucks IMO. I will however watch tonight because of the Punk vs Bryan match. I will be doing a lot of channel flipping though.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> I wonder how many people have truly followed both men's careers from day one. I'm not talking about Punk's ROH days here. I'm talking bout the days in IWA-MS. How many people were following his career at the eact moment when he was doing his thing with Chris Hero down there. Now, I never knew CM Punk existed till he made his ECW debut because when CM Punk was on the inides I didn't even know what the hell indy wrestling was. Likewise, with Danielson. Never heard the name till he got to FCW.


Well me personally I started following ROH in early 05,then I was introduced to both guys.Though I have seen alot of their stuff from other indy feds,but I was mainly a ROH fan.You just knew they were going to be succesful superstars one day,that is if they didn't get stuck with a silly gimmick or something,the potential was there.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown since 2003. The show just sucks IMO. I will however watch tonight because of the Punk vs Bryan match. I will be doing a lot of channel flipping though.


Damn sucks for you that you missed out on the greatness that was SD 2009.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Watching for Punk vs Bryan
probably gonna end up in some bull shit DQ finish but whateves


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Carcass said:


> They showed a promo for it at least 5 times last night.


Well damn. I usually skip a lot during RAW, but yesterday was a great show so I don't know how I missed the memo. But whatever, I'm pumped.

Also, Smackdown 2009 was the bees knees. I haven't watched a full Smackdown show since like early 2010.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking forward to this live episode. Third night of WWE in a row, I can't wait for Punk/Bryan I can see them pulling off a great match if given the time. I kinda hope for a tidy finish in this one though seeing how the last one ended in DQ. However I can't see either of them loosing this close to Mania.

Wonder if we will see the Funkasaurus tonight? seems like he has become extinct as of late.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown since 2003. The show just sucks IMO. *I will however watch tonight because of the Punk vs Bryan match.* I will be doing a lot of channel flipping though.


This


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Just minutes away!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

One thing is for sure. Someone, somewhere on this site will bitch and complain about tonight's live episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Que 4 pages of HERES WE GOEZ!!!11!1111


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> I wonder how many people have truly followed both men's careers from day one. I'm not talking about Punk's ROH days here. I'm talking bout the days in IWA-MS. How many people were following his career at the eact moment when he was doing his thing with Chris Hero down there. Now, I never knew CM Punk existed till he made his ECW debut because when CM Punk was on the inides I didn't even know what the hell indy wrestling was. Likewise, with Danielson. Never heard the name till he got to FCW.


I've been watching them both ever since Eddie Guerrero left, the then, WWF because of drug realted issues, and toured the indies for awhile. It was there I first discovered a guy named CM Punk because my favourites at the time were Eddie and Rey-rey and both of them happened to be wrestling each other and that Punk guy at a promotion called IWA-MS. 

I quickly got into Punk from there when I noticed how cocky he was despite his thin frame, and screaming hilarious things like "I hope your parents die" to the crowd before leaping off the turnbuckle onto rey and Eddie, and I officially became a mark for him. After that I followed his promos while being the leader of the misfits of society that didn't fit in, his feuds with Raven and the crowd, and then when he hit ROH, that's when I discovered a small pale white kid named "american dragon." 

In the first match I watched of him, he was facing Low Ki and Daniels who I did not know of at the time either, but I watched that match and instantly I saw the future "best wrestler in the world" in him just from that match. He did the craziest submissions I'd ever seen, and was more intense than Chris Benoit. From there I was marks of both of them, all the way up until they both got their big breaks, and are now the freakin World champions. It's quite surreal really lol.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> One thing is for sure. Someone, somewhere on this site will bitch and complain about tonight's live episode of Smackdown.


I want to be the first! I object!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping for some build up for the Bryan/Sheamus WHC match at Mania. Still not fully into this match yet but hopefully that changes over the next 5 weeks...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> Just minutes away!


Live sucks! I prefer reading the fucking reviews on the show.

Better? 



CaptainObvious said:


> I want to be the first! I object!


Meanie! You stole it before I did! :'(


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Finally Canadians get it Live! like minute to minute as the USA.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predictions for smacksown tonight.

CM Punk/Daniel Bryan match end in a dq.

Big Show beat Cody Rhodes.

kelly kelly win a Battle Royal.

Mark Henry and Alberto Del Rio beat Kofi Kingston and R-Truth.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG ITS STARTING


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Its started for me


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

is this a 3 hour show?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the yes sign. That's an awesome sign.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

New intro video11111!!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Hoping for a good show!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dem champs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Henry vs Show again?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

lol I thought the start of SD was still an hour away was randomly reading in this thread and saw your "just a minute - here we go" comments... thanks for reminding me guys


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark Henry better watch out :side:


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Bryan getting great heat for the people claiming he isn't over.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

*YES YES YES YES YES*


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome way to kick off the show!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!
best thing in the WWE


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

YESSS YESSS YESSS


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Proc said:


> lol I thought the start of SD was still an hour away was randomly reading in this thread and saw your "just a minute - here we go" comments... thanks for reminding me guys


You can never go wrong with "here we go" comments. lol


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> is this a 3 hour show?


Nope. Sky Sports has the next programme at 3:15.
So it's going on for about 2 hours and 5/10 minutes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Si! Si! Si!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oui oui oui oui oui


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Dat heat.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> I want to be the first! I object!


:lmao That's good stuff.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YES YES YES AJ is back...without a neck brace!!! Lol now if only she went full heel tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Bryan getting crickets AGAIN...

/not


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Bit of a shame to see Show vs Henry again but thinking it's going to be a great show following Raw last night.

Thought we might get a Barrett promo to start given his injury.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Whoever said Bryan isn't over has been proven wrong. He's getting great heat on Smackdown live.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Bryan's mic skills are pretty good, never got why people were mocking them.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Aw he thinks he'll be closing the show at WM. How cute.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

nice heat for bryan


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Good crowd so far.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dat heat


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy shit, that's an amazing full circle....that never dawned on me that he kept his promise...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Vegan means he's better than you.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

No, DB, Cena is the real Rocky story.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! The greatest superstar since Austin.

:lmao @ Yo AJ I did it!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

How many people are main eventing Wrestlemania? HHH v Taker, Cena v Rock, and Punk v Jericho are all supposedly main eventing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol that was great


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AJ needs a fuckin cheeseburger.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan's getting a ton of heat.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Since it's a Smackdown thread, we're only going to get a third of the bitching usually seen on a live thread.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

we need a yes shirt, make it happen vince


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

YES YES YES! He did it!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Can someone remind me? The ending to Rocky 1? Then the ending to Rocky 2.
Yeah. Bryan look up your film history.
That poor, poor girl. She had a face that just screamed "yes, you won... good boy (please get me out of the ring)".


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Punk chants!!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Yo AJ! I did iiiiit!"

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pro punkers eh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

YO AJ! I DID IT!

Excellence!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bryan rules.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally! Thank you Miz.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Miz making an appearance on what will hopefully be his post-Draft home.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Miz and those damn facial.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well this is going to get interesting. Very cool seeing these two together again with the roles reversed.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

tag team playa


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

VRsick said:


> AJ needs a fuckin cheeseburger.


she needs my penis.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So uh... is there a still a brand split?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dat heel heat, playa!

And why is this goof Miz in the ring???


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How many people are main eventing Wrestlemania? HHH v Taker, Cena v Rock, and Punk v Jericho are all supposedly main eventing.


All of the main events are going to occur simultaneously. It'll be a giant clusterfuck, but it'll also be the most memorable Wrestlemania of all time.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh great, Miz to kill the segment.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

YESS YESSS YESSS.
MIZ IS AWESOME


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

TAP MIZ OUT!!!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz reminds me of the punk kid next door in those early 90's sitcoms.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I will lol so hard if they hug


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

The only time Miz is good is when he's associated with Daniel Bryan. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YES YES YES


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i forgot these 2 had history.
never watch nxt


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

IF THEY HUG I'M GOING TO DIE


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Miz just brought this promo down.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

haha Miz.
Lobster head incoming


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

looollll


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Miz and DB as a tag team. If that happened I may actually become a fan of Miz.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh no, you do NOT say tag team on Smackdown!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh boy, Sheamus is coming


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Miz and Bryan. Tag team match playa!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

awww fuck
Sheamus/punk vs Miz/Bryan swerve


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

tag team... 
And the other team will be sheamus and who else player?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

#YES


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Booker

"Thought this was As The World Turns for a second."


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This better not become Punk and Sheamus vs. Bryan and Miz

Stay the fuck away Teddy. STAY AWAY.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, this is going to become a tag team match, playas.



NikkiSixx said:


> All of the main events are going to occur simultaneously. It'll be a giant clusterfuck, but it'll also be the most memorable Wrestlemania of all time.


LOL.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Miz mentored DB???? WTF


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm proud of this crowd. They're making what has so far been a good opening segment even better.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

teddy long getting close to his 4 people for u know what lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Brogue kick coming in 3...2...1...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

...if punk comes out then...........TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS!!!!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Sheamus is so over right now.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

ARSE


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus got a nice pop. I always enjoy the live SDs because you can clearly hear where they normally dub in the crowd reactions.


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> awww fuck
> Sheamus/punk vs Miz/Bryan swerve


:no:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck, we're not even gonna see Punk vs DB. Punk's gonna come out, then Teddy long's gonna make it a tag match.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

:lmao booker

errr


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone got an English live stream?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

robass83 said:


> YESS YESSS YESSS.
> MIZ IS AWESOME


at killing daniel bryans moment...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the look on Miz's face when Sheamus snatched the mic out of his hands.


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Is it me or does great white have bad pronunciation?


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Tag Team match playa


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Stop wearing red, Sheamus. Only green for you fella.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tag team match in 3...2...1....


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

sheamus's hair is nothing like it used to be, looks better now tho not so beaker like


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oooh burn


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sheamus is one boring fuck. Ugh. Sorry, I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Miz jobbing for Bryan... :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THIS IS PERFECT


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is so awesome. The hate for him is just a reaction to the, admittedly exaggerated love for him.

Come on. What is there not to love about him?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

DAT SLAP :lmao


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

lol bitch slapped


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't like Miz being bitched out to Bryan like this


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Excellent opening segment. Sheamus obviously going over Miz tonight.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Now I'm marking for Miz :lmao


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn AJ is hot


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cole and Miz should manage Bryan at mania just for the ironic lulz.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The psychics failed. No CM Punk.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

trekster said:


> Is it me or does great white have bad pronunciation?




slight lispe?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Daniel Bryan is so awesome. The hate for him is just a reaction to the, admittedly exaggerated love for him.
> 
> Come on. What is there not to love about him?


Bryan made a phenominal heel turn. Better than I think even WWE expected. There's no way I ever want him to return to being a face.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

AJ is fucking delicious


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The Miz's make shift alliance with Daniel Bryan... for a few small moments.. made me actually mark for The Miz.


----------



## The Peacemaker (Jan 29, 2012)

Thought Miz was gonna turn face.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't wait for "Awesome Yes" to create a tag team....... unk.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Teddy Long didn't come out and announce a tag team match. How bout that, playa.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

miz vs sheamus tonight


guess who wins


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Arrive
YES
Leave

Arrive
Really?
Leave

Arrive
Fella
Leave

Pretty lame I know....


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz and DB for Tag Team Champions '12.

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

trekster said:


> Is it me or does great white have bad pronunciation?


He has a bit of a lisp but for the most part, it's just the accent.
Is there a word in particular you noticed?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Peacemaker said:


> Thought Miz was gonna turn face.


Miz isn't likely to ever turn face. He's firmly built as a heel.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Sheamus is one boring fuck. Ugh. Sorry, I don't see the appeal.


Me either.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nothing to do with SmackDown but holy shit

http://www.twitvid.com/4CAPE

(It's CM Punk talking to the camera, you'll all love it)


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

PushPrimo said:


> miz vs sheamus tonight
> 
> 
> guess who wins


Pssh, the Miz obviously.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol at Bryan's slap and then his great escape! YES! YES! YES!

Daniel "M.Bison" Bryan is the shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great stuff. Spineless Miz is so much better.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Striker said:


> Arrive
> YES
> Leave
> 
> ...



I laughed.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

im glad miz is getting this treatment.

he is a soft as shit who thinks he can intimidate people, what a joke


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LVblizzard said:


> Teddy Long didn't come out and announce a tag team match. How bout that, playa.


I assume he's too busy preparing for the ultimate tag team match at Wrestlemania, playa.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Lol the match started already after the break xD


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

is it just me that would really like a Miz and Bryan tag team!!


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought this was live...

Why the fuck did it go from break to match?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

A wild ref appears!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Lobster head vs Miz during commercial? whaaa?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz and Daniel Bryan managed by Cole > HHH, Austin and Vince.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This crowd is really awesome. A pleasant surprise to say the least.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

big johnny is affecting teddy long's tag radar


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Miz isn't likely to ever turn face. He's firmly built as a heel.


Miz is made to be a face, he cannot be taken seriously as a heel with his MmeTussaud's facial expressions.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Almost forgot Daniel Bryan was a heel >__>


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Damn sucks for you that you missed out on the greatness that was SD 2009.


Yeah, I had pretty much quit watching wrestling all together after 2003. I just picked back up last year when Rock came back.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, who would thought that the guy who retained at WM last year against Cena would be jobbing to a guy who was in a freaking dark match.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> is it just me that would really like a Miz and Bryan tag team!!


Probably so.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Just imagine Sheamus got legit injured.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Miz and Daniel Bryan managed by Cole > HHH, Austin and Vince.


Agreed.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

lisa12000 said:


> is it just me that would really like a Miz and Bryan tag team!!


That would be pure awesomeYES!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Nothing to do with SmackDown but holy shit
> 
> http://www.twitvid.com/4CAPE
> 
> (It's CM Punk talking to the camera, you'll all love it)


Punk has forever earned my respect.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah well at least this isn't a squash match...


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Decent match so far. Better than Punk/Miz on RAW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz riding the coattails of Daniel Bryan is awesome!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Spyryt said:


> Ah well at least this isn't a squash match...


It should be, though.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> is it just me that would really like a Miz and Bryan tag team!!


Both are better off as singles wrestlers.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Spyryt said:


> Ah well at least this isn't a squash match...


Not yet! Just wait for the brogue kick ¬¬


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Booker going hard at the announce table.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sheamus needs to lose the red trunks and go back to green, badly.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Booker has the most drunkest sober voice I have ever heard.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is going to be a pretty decent loss for the Miz, not a burial at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker losing his mind and the show's not even 1/4 over.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i really dont like that as a finisher.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Not liking Sheamus' new finisher. Prefer the Brogue kick.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

nice crowd.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

This was a far better match than those on Raw last night! Knew Sheamus would win but Miz wasnt squashed and got in a decent amount of offence


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Borias said:


> This is going to be a pretty decent loss for the Miz, not a burial at all.


Yep. And no sloppy elbow drops in sight either.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Does he have a name for the move?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Good match from those two. Miz losing all of these matches actually has me really interested in what he's going to do at Wrestlemania.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't worry Miz fans, after Mania he's going to be propelled back into the main event scene. In the mean time, those who are not fans of The Miz enjoy every moment of what you just saw.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Booker is extra amped tonight.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

That must be Sheamus's primary finisher nowadays. Must be loved to have three different finishers.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Fairly solid match.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Not liking Sheamus' new finisher. Prefer the Brogue kick.


The kick is a finsher. The new slam thing is something he does with smaller people. the kick is for people like Big Show etc.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I need to see another *AWESOME* Aksana elbow drop, y'all!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

VRsick said:


> i really dont like that as a finisher.


Me neither. Brogue Kick is badass. Whatever that new finisher is called is crap and looks very generic and boring, kind of like something a new wrestler in the WWE would use.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, that's why Teddy didn't come out to make a tag match, he's macking it up with Aksana.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Big Johnny should fire Teddy's ass for this


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What is this shit...

Johnny Ace > Askana

:ace


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This Teddy/Askana thing is so creepy.

Thank God for Johnny Ace


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

BIG JOHNNY!


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

miz lost didnt see that coming

at least he wasnt buried

would liked that not to have ended clen

aksana is the sexiest diva


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dat Cup


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Johnny Ace? Ratings just went sky high.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit!

I just forgot Sheamus is a 2 time Dub-yah Dub-yah EEE champion. WWE's been booking this as if it's his first time getting a shot at championship gold.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

John Laurinaitis, creepy S.O.B.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

teddy long pawns john with the better assistant


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually love Johnny Ace and David Otunga! Together they are gold IMO.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Why does Otunga take that flask everywhere he goes?


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Otunga - Zeke rematch? Oh lordy lordy.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i wonder, is the drink rlly coffee? and if it is, is it flavored? hazelnut maybe? dammit so many questions


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait Ezekiel Jackson again? I WANT DREW MCINTYRE!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Why is Teddy spelling? Why is Teddy pretending he has a grasp of the English language? Why?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya'll get the flushin'!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Otunga Jackson again? Holy fuck.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao wth don't forget to flush..wow


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Another Otunga/Zeke match?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Only WWE could think the men's room is funny. Horrible promo.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

here comes jonny bochfest


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Between Aksana and Ace, you really have to raise the volume to hear what they're saying.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I kinda want Otunga to hit Long with that coffee mug.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Please no more of Big Zeke -_-


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Otunga randomly sipping coffee, such swag.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

was not even funny


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Johnny>Teddy Long


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

RockCold said:


> I actually love Johnny Ace and David Otenga! Together they are gold IMO.


This post=truth


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WeWantRyder said:


> Why does Otunga take that flask everywhere he goes?


If you hung around Johnny Ace, wouldn't you?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope Zeke jobs again


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WeWantRyder said:


> Why does Otunga take that flask everywhere he goes?




it's a crutch


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

otunga ftw


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wish Otunga and Zeke become the boyd guards of Johnny Ace. That way we won't have to endure their worst worked match of the year candidates.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

WeWantRyder said:


> Why does Otunga take that flask everywhere he goes?


It's like the Undertaker's urn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Otunga is fucking awesome as a lawyer. :lmao


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Stupid Leafs. Stop losing.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Sippin with swag.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If WWE hasn't started marketing plans for a custom coffee Otunga cup, they're missing out on some cash to be had.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

even when it's live, Smackdown is a garbage show filled with video packages. Seriously, fuck you WWE


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Borias said:


> If WWE hasn't started marketing plans for a custom coffee Otunga cup, they're missing out on some cash to be had.


I would most definitely buy that tunga


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> even when it's live, Smackdown is a garbage show filled with video packages. Seriously, fuck you WWE


This.
Cena is a RAW guy. We get it, we know Rock will be there next week.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Borias said:


> If WWE hasn't started marketing plans for a custom coffee Otunga cup, they're missing out on some cash to be had.


Screw CM Punk ice cream bars I want my damn Otunga coffee cup. Now, I can sip coffee with the swag of Otunga.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't wait for round 15398 of the great promo off between Rock and Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Guys like Kofi, Truth gotta be really fucked up right now. They need a couple days off.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Borias said:


> If WWE hasn't started marketing plans for a custom coffee Otunga cup, they're missing out on some cash to be had.


Only if it comes with the Bowtie too in order to show I slurp coffee and cock


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kofi & Truth vs Epico & Primo again
Edit - NM, vs Jack Swagger and Dolph lol


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Kofi and Truth again. Next tag champions possibly?
vs Swagger and Ziggler.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Won't be long until Truth/Kofi are the WWE Tag Champions. I'm all for it tbh could make the division actually watchable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is just fucking Raw again, seriously. FUCK OFF.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I hate WWE.
Ghana, West Africa?
Really? Thank you guys! I love how you idiots educated me on that West Africa is a country!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

R Truth and Kofi Kingston future tag team champs?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this new team needs a name


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> Stupid Leafs. Stop losing.


Stupid Leafs. Keep losing


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like they're sticking Kofi back into the tag division. Way to utilize your talent properly, WWE.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sorry is this Smackdown or a RAW replay?

These are the same goddamn matches that took place last night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

About time Swagger is on TV again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> even when it's live, Smackdown is a garbage show filled with video packages. Seriously, fuck you WWE


WWE doesn't give a crap about Smackdown


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Kofi needs a push, but Truth and Kofi are pretty good as a tag team.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Damn. Guys like Kofi, Truth gotta be really fucked up right now. They need a couple days off.


surely if the WWE is intelligent, they'll book them lightly at the house shows for the rest of the week.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

OMFG

they are actually gonna have kofi and truth as a team

why??????????


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Is Ziggler wearing a pink cape?


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Twagger twice on tv in a week???...feck


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Some tag team action right now playa!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Swagger and Zigger. Good tag team.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The hell is up with Dolph's waist-shirt?

:lmao I got plenty of action figures sucka.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kofi and Truth are now past the Hispanic team, moving onto the White team.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Spinferno said:


> Looks like they're sticking Kofi back into the tag division. Way to utilize your talent properly, WWE.


Hey, WWE could use some tag teams.

And just what in the hell is that thing on Ziggler's trunks.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

corfend said:


> Is Ziggler wearing a pink cape?


Yes. Totally ok since its Ziggler.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

god when vickie talks i swear i dont understand half of it cuz of those things she calls teeth in her mouth


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i like dolph's new "thing" with the t-shirt


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

cole is a dick


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Stupid Leafs. Keep losing


lol looks like you're going to get your wish.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why the hell is Ziggler wearing that?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I like Kofi and Truth as a team though.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Ziggler still has his jaw somehow...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

virus21 said:


> WWE doesn't give a crap about Smackdown


This. Exactly. So far, the live Smackdown is better than the standard taped Smackdown episode. They actually kind of care tonight.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to see Ziggler didn't pick up an injury last night from the Show spot.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> i like dolph's new "thing" with the t-shirt


Agreed, I think it looks kinda cool.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> Hey, WWE could use some tag teams.
> 
> And just what in the hell is that thing on Ziggler's trunks.


A pink T-Shirt. Heels wear Pink, I thought you knew.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"These guys got rhythm."

Is that because they're BLACK, Booker? IS IT?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lolololololo at cole bitching booker about botches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> surely if the WWE is intelligent, they'll book them lightly at the house shows for the rest of the week.


That, or give them a show or two off. Three straight days, with double duty on Raw.


corfend said:


> Is Ziggler wearing a pink cape?


Yeah he wore it on Raw too.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> I like Kofi and Truth as a team though.


Same. They could make it work long term IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Vicki falling on her ass and screaming.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Kofi and Truth should form Cryme Time 2.0.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Kofi's had the entire offense for his team both nights.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol "Booker i make one mistake in a year you've made 18 in the last 30 seconds".


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Huh. Does this mean that ZigSwag are now in line for a tag title shot?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Eh ok. Now go away Swagger.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

NICE! And Ziggler finally wins!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol at swagger with the pushups like he did anything this match...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger doing random push ups.:lol

Team showtards.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*punches Kofi*
*THAT BOY DERE WITH A POKE TO THE EYE"


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

No matter how hard he tries he will never be 1/8 the US champ Ziggler was.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Kofi Kingston certainly jumped really high for that clothesline! Glad to see he is looking in better shape than he did on raw, he limped into the raw match! Elimination Chamber really takes its toll on wrestlers.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like Vince is done celebrating Black History Month.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Knew the blonde white guys werent jobbing to the black guys


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully some sort of three way tag team titles match at WM. Ladder match would be sweet

Epico/Primo Kofi/Truth Ziggler/Swagger


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WTF is this show? Why am I seeing it?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> Looks like Vince is done celebrating Black History Month.


Well at least we got something on RAW so that was nice.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Why the hell are they making us watch this lame ass Sy Fy reality show crap


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That girl is way too excited to make an original alien.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

WeWantRyder said:


> Hopefully some sort of three way tag team titles match at WM. Ladder match would be sweet
> 
> Epico/Primo Kofi/Truth Ziggler/Swagger


Would be pretty cool but atleast three of those guys should be included in the MITB match.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Borias said:


> Huh. Does this mean that ZigSwag are now in line for a tag title shot?


Swaggler*


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the banter between Booker and Cole.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

big show to cripple henry tonight?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shameless plugs


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph's victory. Awesome. :lmao


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YES! Ratings Henry is on tonight!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

How you beat a silverback: JAB HIM!


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

henry vs big show again really


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Trailer for Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Big Show:

The secret formula used to bore the fuck out of everyone since 1999. Just add one pinch of The Big Show per pound of greatness.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And more commercials?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry is so much more deserving of being in the main event scene than just about anyone after his work this year, especially fucking Big Show. Henry might not even make the WM card ffs.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Ratings are going to sky rocket now! Mark 'Ratings' Henry is next!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck forgot this was live, recap please.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Please WWE for the loved of God, stop with the big man vs big man matches.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Henry is so much more deserving of being in the main event scene than just about anyone after his work this year, especially fucking Big Show. Henry might not even make the WM card ffs.


completely agree

he will be on team laurinitus

whish is nothing short of a fucking insult after everything he has done this year. he has carried smackdown


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph was wearing a pink edition of his new t-shirt.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm 19 and I want that money in the bank toy set.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Fuck forgot this was live, recap please.


Bryan promo, Miz came out to say hi and ask for a tag team after WM. Sheamus came out, cut a promo. Miz vs Sheamus, decent match. Sheamus won. More promos. Tag match, ZigSwag beat Kofi/Truth.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Fuck forgot this was live, recap please.


Bryan cut a promo about 'Mania. Miz came out, started sucking up to him and saying they should form a tag team soon. Sheamus came out, mocked Miz, Bryan cheap-shotted Sheamus then escaped from the ring while Sheamus beat up the Miz. Sheamus then went over the Miz in a decent, back-and-forth match. 

There was a backstage segment with Laurinaitis and Long. Otunga vs. Zeke Jackson is scheduled. 

Ziggler and Swagger defeated Truth and Kofi in a tag match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Please WWE for the loved of God, stop with the big man vs big man matches.


The sad thing is they can be great when used once in a while. The first Henry-Show match was actually pretty good but there's only so much you can do with it.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Why pretend Ron Simmons wasn't announced last night?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh, I'm pretty sure everyone knows that Simmons is in the HOF by now.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So instead of saying UK and Ireland (which is more impressive than just two countries) they go England and NI? WHO GET THE SAME FUCKING CHANNELS? 

Seriously, fuck you WWE, fuck you right in the ear.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

hahahahahah more video packages! Video packages we've already fucking seen. What is wrong with this company?


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Fuck forgot this was live, recap please.


Bryan's usual yessing.

Miz sucks some ass.

Sheamus shows his Irish anger.

Teddy long still looks like he belongs on an SNL skit.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Is this on sky sports 3?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> hahahahahah more video packages! Video packages we've already fucking seen. What is wrong with this company?


But hey! They are live! Ratings! Ratings! Ratings! (Y)


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Fuck forgot this was live, recap please.


Miz, Bryan, Sheamus promo about Miz being Bryans mentor, Sheamus gets slapped by Bryan. Sheamus beats Mizs ass.

Black History Month beat by Aryans.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

And because of Ron Simmons, there was never once one black wrestler in wrestling before him!

WWE has become a deluded sham.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder why they skipped the Nation of Domination.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Is this on sky sports 3?


It is indeed.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I loved the APA. God I miss that team.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Is this on sky sports 3?


Yeah till 3:15


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder why they skipped the Nation of Domination.


most likely because of strong racial undertones? Problem with this company is they try to be so fucking politically correct now that even shit that wasnt offensive, is now considered offensive by them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eugene has returned! oh...


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder why they skipped the Nation of Domination.


Same here, they didn't mention Farooq.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

God, why is this Santino thing still a thing?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FFS would they quit with the Eugene music.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

i aint black but fuck me that was patronising


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fire Slater.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

YES TAKE THAT SLATER!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another Santino segment. fpalm

Heath Slater fpalm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

OH WHAT THE BLUE HELL IS THIS NONSENSE.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Santino is now Spiderman.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuck the WWE for giving Eugene's theme to Santino!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHA!!! :lmao Santino's "new" Cobra attack.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wonder why they skipped the Nation of Domination.


Because they already did the token "black" thing last night.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> FFS would they quit with the Eugene music.


Slater would make a perfect Eugene.

Twitter war announced lmao.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well guess that shows what they think of Heath Slater.

Ugh, now this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Santino embarrasses another star. Is this going to be a weekly thing.

:lmao at Punk and Brown's mess being showed on Smackdown.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spitting Cobra is going to lead the way to the gold.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Santino has a spitting cobra? Shit just got real.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

How is Slater not future endeavoured yet?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

We wasted time on a spitting cobra promo. Why?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn they're making the CM Punk/Chris Brown thing a big issue.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy shit, WWE is bringing up the Chris Brown/Punk feud on TV? Wow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I rest my case. The intention was just to get publicity.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck are they showing the Punk/Brown twitter thing? its not like they're gonna have a match at Mania.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Why does the Punk/Brown stuff make TV? God, I hope they don't go any further than this..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Why are they mentioning this CM Punk/Chris Brown thing on WWE.com? And commercials again?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chris Brown vs CM Punk at Extreme rules


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Santino should use the spitting cobra in a match some time (Y).

I also find it quite amusing that he has Eugene's old theme :shocked:.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Brown to be guest ref at Mania...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

PushPrimo said:


> i aint black but fuck me that was patronising


What? You don't believe that before Farooq there was never black people in wrestling? How dare you! Don't you know that because of that man, WWE believes blacks are now allowed to be in wrestling!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

That clean shaven picture of Punk is really creepy looking.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

ahh people need to chill out moaning about Santino segments, it made me smile!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Why the fuck are the prmoing they Punk/Brown twitter thing? its not like they're gonna have a match at Mania.


Because Vince thinks it makes WWE relevant in Hollywood.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

a work?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

It makes tv because it's made mainstream media news. Big deal for wwe, also for once one of their employees looks like the good guy


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

so cm punk vs chris brown was a publicity stunt then

should have guessed seeing as brown has an album out and punk draw a dime (see the raw chamber being first on the card)


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

can't see the vid on punks twitter
anyone tell me what it's about


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll mark for Punk/Brown dance off at Mania with the special referee being Funkmaster Clay.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> a work?


Of course it's a work. It's just a bunch of planted tweets.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL @ Chris Brown calling CM Punk a steroid Junkie. Proves how different the perception between the general and wrestling public is what constitutes a "big man".


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if by the end this episode it will be 45% promos, 35% commercials, and maaaybe 20% matches.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> can't see the vid on punks twitter
> anyone tell me what it's about


http://www.twitvid.com/4CAPE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now for the weekly bury Drew segment.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> can't see the vid on punks twitter
> anyone tell me what it's about


Basically calling him a girl beating cunt. Not a publicity stunt, no way Brown would want to publicise this


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

here comes khali to rescue this shit mound


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Drew Mac :shocked: And the great khali :facepalm I hope it isn't a squash amtch


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

khali's been jobbing lately, but he's facing drew. hummm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What did Drew do to deserve this?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh ffs, don't do this to Drew, seriously. Khali has been getting killed lately.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh god no! Please! No McIntyre squash!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Jobbing to Khali...wow.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Squash..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So much for those thinking McIntyre would be on Team Long. He's complaining about him and to add further insult, just jobbed to The Great Khali.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Complete squash. Wow. Nice knowing you Drew.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WHAT.THE.FUCK.WAS.THE.POINT.IN.THAT!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SQUASHED.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow drew jobbing to khali in a 1 minute match. SAD!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Basically calling him a girl beating cunt. Not a publicity stunt, no way Brown would want to publicise this


Thanks


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

give mcintrye an intro please

please have mcintrye win this

too late..... that was fucking pointless


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a nice segue between promos and commercials.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Segment about Punk/Brown?
Squash match for Khali?
Big Show/Mark Henry?

RATINGS! SO MANY RANTINGS!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

James1o1o said:


> http://www.twitvid.com/4CAPE


That's the link it's just taking a really long time to load. Not sure why.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

oh for fuck sake drew


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So is Drew going to get fired for the fourth time after this?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

A video of what we saw yesterday. Yay!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

F*** you WWE really pissed off with this!! Drew deserves so much better he needs to go elsewhere in my opinion


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my fucking god. Seriously WWE. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Khali has to be the worst wrestler I have ever seen. Can only perform like two moves it really puts into perspective how good Show is for his size. I know he botches sometimes but he is miles better than Khali.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

U mad smarks?


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

mcintrye to be on team laurintus?????


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"You-know-what list" :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I suggest you guys look at Chris Brown's recent tweets..

https://twitter.com/#!/chrisbrown


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Stop saying "you-know-what list," Show. You sound like an even bigger idiot.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhodes vs. Big Show feud is on.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

You-Know-What list. STUPID fUCKING idiotic giant. I hate this guy. hes so boring. Stoopied big show Chutia kaheen ka


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Punk's video taking so long to load probably has a lot to do with the fact that it's going to end up with 50,000 views in under an hour. Just looked at that on the bottom.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Swimming pool?

Ah, a man who likes polo!


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll laugh when everybody turns on McIntyre if he ever wins a world title.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess this is why I don't watch Smackdown... this hasn't been good.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

Example said:


> Khali has to be the worst wrestler I have ever seen. Can only perform like two moves it really puts into perspective how good Show is for his size. I know he botches sometimes but he is miles better than Khali.


agree


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That is actually a disgrace. Fuck this company.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone can give me a short review I just,got,home missed first hour


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

PushPrimo said:


> mcintrye to be on team laurintus?????


That's where it's headed.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL @ Punk getting some easy publicity.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Example said:


> Khali has to be the worst wrestler I have ever seen. Can only perform like two moves it really puts into perspective how good Show is for his size. I know he botches sometimes but he is miles better than Khali.


Colin Delany in his three squash matches was worse (not his fault, though).

Or, watch Gonzales vs 'Taker at WM.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

robass83 said:


> You-Know-What list. STUPID fUCKING idiotic giant. I hate this guy. hes so boring. *Stoopied big show Chutia kaheen ka*



....What?


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

bad smackdown so far


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris brown burying Punk with ratings

LOL


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

great khali match - me changing the channel to literally ANYTHING else. I'm watching basketball highlights and I fucking hate basketball.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow Chris Brown is really going in on Punk right now on twitter.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

supersmackdown is trending at number 4! I wonder when WWE will spam the fuck out of it to get to number 1


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully we've got the crap out of the way now and the show can push on in the second half.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very shit show so far.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just got home from work. Could I get a recap of the first hour?

EDIT: Seems like I didn't miss much?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THE RATINGS


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> What? You don't believe that before Farooq there was never black people in wrestling? How dare you! Don't you know that because of that man, WWE believes blacks are now allowed to be in wrestling!


I'm always there complaining when WWE is actually racist, but in this situation, all they're doing is saying he was the first ever black champion. Nothing patronising really, it's meant to not be racist, at least.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"now you take that heavy breathing, and slobbering somewhere else!" LMFAO.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home from work. Could I get a recap of the first hour?


A bunch of nothing happened.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Break his neck Henry!


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

rhodes to come and batter show


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mark needs a win, Show don't lose clean.

Rhodes to help Ratings win I reckon.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

RATINGS JUST WENT UP!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> I suggest you guys look at Chris Brown's recent tweets..
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/chrisbrown


Wait, wait, wait. He calls his fans Team Breezy? So they're all just a bunch of easy whores?

Can't see this match lasting long with the shape these two are in now.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home from work. Could I get a recap of the first hour?
> 
> EDIT: Seems like I didn't miss much?


You really haven't missed much.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Wow Chris Brown is really going in on Punk right now on twitter.


Until Chris talks about a fight, Punk has won. Punk has made Chris look like a bitch IMO.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Have there been any injury updates on Wade and Dolph?


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope Henry beats the hell out of Big Show.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I'm always there complaining when WWE is actually racist, but in this situation, all they're doing is saying he was the first ever black champion. Nothing patronising really, it's meant to not be racist, at least.


It's not racist. It's bullshit. Seriously, they're have been blacks involved with wrestling before one guy.
Saying he paved the fucking way is trying to compared him to MLK. Which he isn't. It's not like he was the first black guy to be given a title shot in a boxing match or something. He got it in a story written business.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the worst Smackdown I've seen in ages!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Why do they insist on Henry/Show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Big SHow to squash Henry in 2 minutes.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

good job they use those canned pops on smackdown. nobody has got a good reaction so far except sheamus


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

lol at the 2 kids marking out for the big show.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Those were the worst looking punches I've ever saw, I lol'd at Show.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris Brown was right, Rihanna should have made him that sandwich. #TeamBreezy :lol


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Have there been any injury updates on Wade and Dolph?


Ziggler isn't injured at all and wrestled a Dark Match after the show last night and a tag match tonight.

Wade has a dislocated elbow and is expected to be out for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> A bunch of nothing happened.


Now that's just not true.

A Twitter feud was promoted!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Just got home from work. Could I get a recap of the first hour?


Daniel Bryan came out gloating about how good he was and how Sheamus cheap shotted him, then Miz came out and said they'd make a good tag team, then Sheamus came out, talked trash, Bryan slapped him and ran, Sheamus attacked Miz, Miz/Sheamus match - Sheamus won.

Teddy Long/Laurinaitis segment

Ziggler/Swagger beat Kofi/R Truth

McIntyre jobbed to Khali in a matter of seconds

Big Show talked shit as usual


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Breaking news: Big Show injures child wrestling fan after giving him souvenir.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Have there been any injury updates on Wade and Dolph?


Ziggler is fine, he was competing with Swagger. Wade is in pretty bad shape though. Will be out a good month or two.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

punk twitter video on 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUu5mf0D-G0

cuz twittervid sucks dick


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dolph is o.k and wrestled tonight with swagger vs kofi/truth.
wade has a dislocated elbow. out for 6-10 weeks


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Show's punches in the corner on Herny, incredibly poor. Over a decade of mediocrity, how does this guy still have a contract?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ass Invader said:


> This is the worst Smackdown I've seen in ages!


You obviously didn't see the live Smackdown with that amazing main event battle royal consisting of Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Can anyone fill me in on what I missed? Whats all this Punk/Brown stuff?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao henry is incredible


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhodes is going to interrupt this match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man I love Mark Henry.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry is so fucking awesome when he talks shit lol.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YOU TELL HIM MARK!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

GET YO ASS DOWN!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Love it when Henry trash talks.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

I fucking love Mark Henry's trash talking :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

One good match so far with Sheamus and Miz. Although we knew Sheamus would win. Everything else sucks.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Get your ass up!


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Why does chris brown keep deleting his tweets? 

No way has a guy with over 8 million followers only tweeted 73 (now 71) times :lol


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I never get tired of Booker Ts commentary or Show knocking the hell out of people.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

IM THE SHOT CALLER! RATINGS IS AMAZING.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

has wwe gave a update on Orton or Barret


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watch out Mark... You'll probably get legit injured in this match.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Striker said:


> Until Chris talks about a fight, Punk has won. Punk has made Chris look like a bitch IMO.


or maybe he joins with y2j at ringside at wrestlemania since they both hit a woman


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Rhodes interrupting? Wow totally wasn't expecting that!

Edit: Drew McIntyre trending worldwide!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhodes getting heat.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Cody Rhodes vs Big Show fued, hope it doesn't result in Cody dropping the title.

Haha what an embarrassing moment for the Big Show.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

here he comes love rhodes


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Rhodes vs Big Show? could be.... interesting. kinda


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my god. YES


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Can anyone fill me in on what I missed? Whats all this Punk/Brown stuff?


Nothing to do with SD. Just a twitter war. Check out there twitters to see the full story or google it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol good shit from Cody. I hope he do these vids every week.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Cody Rhodes Presents" :lmao


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

fuggenwaggles said:


> I fucking love Mark Henry's trash talking :lmao


Best part of this show so far..


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

THIS IS GREAT! I love Cody.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh man wtf


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cody been busy on movie-maker


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Spyryt said:


> Ziggler isn't injured at all and wrestled a Dark Match after the show last night and a tag match tonight.
> 
> Wade has a dislocated elbow and is expected to be out for 6-8 weeks.





James1o1o said:


> Ziggler is fine, he was competing with Swagger. Wade is in pretty bad shape though. Will be out a good month or two.


Good news on Dolph. 4-6 weeks? Just in time for WM? I hope so.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

hahahahaha cody is gold


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

In the words of Scott Steiner, *FAT ASSES!!!*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cody you the man/


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody Rhodes owning. Give this guy more mic time.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Rhodes just found another addition for his gimmick. That movie segment was hilarious.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well played Cody Rhodes! He should do these vids every week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the match is just over or.........


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rhodes is awesome.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Shaq O'neal is busy on April 1st?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Matches are starting and ending so quickly. Another awful Smackdown show.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Rhodes vs. Big Show at Mania?

Guess Shaq fell through...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

that entire match/segment was incredible.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

actually lol'd

rhodes should do that every week


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

So the one match most people care about that have watched for over 10 years... we get ONE package?

Thanks WWE!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Are we gonna do this again? It was yesterday for fuck's sake.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

RAW recap?! Really? I'm staying up for THIS?!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Did show just kick out of Henry's finisher.....on smackdown?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL somebody just mentioned Goldust on Chris Brown's Twitter, and he thought he was talking about Goldberg.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess we're going to get Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes for the IC title at Mania. It wont be as good in the ring as the potential Goldust/Rhodes but Show is a way bigger name and (provided) Rhodes wins it would be a good way to put him over.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just enjoying Chris Brown trying to pretend he knows about Wrestling on his twitter feed.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Did show just kick out of Henry's finisher.....on smackdown?


Nope, Henry never did Worlds Strongest Slam, Cole called it wrong.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to Rhodes making it to main event status. I reckon he's going to be big in a couple of years.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

this promo bored me last night 

until hhh said those 3 words


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh look...another video package. WWE is making my decision to stop watching after WM that much easier.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What kind of Indian shit music was that used in the taker/hhh promo?

/end racism


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

the fuck is that metallica song


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this segment looks much better with WWE editing crew on it.
i was a little bored of the prospect of HHH vs taker 3, but this promo has me into it.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

corfend said:


> LOL somebody just mentioned Goldust on Chris Brown's Twitter, and he thought he was talking about Goldberg.


I don't think Chris Brown knows what he is talking about tbh.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Why can I see Vince getting involved in some promo trying to convince HHH/Taker to not do a cell match?


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Say what you want about WWE and them falling behind in terms of storylines/superstars, but their video packagea are unmatchable.

Seriously epic, and they manage to make the feud so epic you forget the many minutes of shit that had happened in between


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> What kind of Indian shit music was that used in the taker/hhh promo?
> 
> /end racism


Um, Metallica?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> the fuck is that metallica song


Next time I hear it again I'm gonna vomit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Where did the Shaq rumours come from anyways? There's nothing to suggest that match is happening.

That promo is brilliant, I love how Taker-HHH have seperate music for their buildup.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> What kind of Indian shit music was that used in the taker/hhh promo?
> 
> /end racism


Metallica The Unforgiven Part III, I think!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't get it?
shaquille o'neal just said yesterday he is wrestling at menia!!!


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Brown owned himself with that goldberg comment lmao!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RockCold said:


> I don't think Chris Brown knows what he is talking about tbh.


That's because he's an idiot.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Was that an actual metallica song?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

wow people just love to bloody moan, i do wonder why mostof the people on this forum bother to watch in the first place!! You know what i must be in the 0.0001% that actually watches to enjoy the show rather than bitch and moan about everything on the show!! (well apart from the Drew thing i totally agree with that - although i think its being done to get the sort of reaction theyre getting for him)


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Im guessing. Taker retires after mania


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

missed 1st hour, anything worth watching on sky sports later to see happen?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> What kind of Indian shit music was that used in the taker/hhh promo?
> 
> /end racism


The Memory Remains by Metallica.



Chaotic_Forces said:


> Was that an actual metallica song?


Yes, that "Da da da da da da" is the end of the song.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Was that an actual metallica song?


Yep.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Chris Brown tweeting on wrestles he like better then CM Punk


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Nope, Henry never did Worlds Strongest Slam, Cole called it wrong.


thanks, just heard it in the background


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

vanpalm said:


> Say what you want about WWE and them falling behind in terms of storylines/superstars, but their video packagea are unmatchable.
> 
> Seriously epic, and they manage to make the feud so epic you forget the many minutes of shit that had happened in between


Yes, their video promo crew is the best in the world at what they do. Only took 1 day to make that...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

corfend said:


> Yep.


I'm guessing it was something like Master of Puppets when they the slow it down?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That song in the promo was The Memory Remains, like the New Generation Era memories remain.

Fuck it, why don't you just have some dumb ****** warbling in the promos. Flo Rida and Nicki Minaj is what you tools deserve.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a bit worried what advertisers think of wrestling fans, the entire advert break was filled with University and temp agency ads :s


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

lisa12000 said:


> wow people just love to bloody moan, i do wonder why mostof the people on this forum bother to watch in the first place!! You know what i must be in the 0.0001% that actually watches to enjoy the show rather than bitch and moan about everything on the show!! (well apart from the Drew thing i totally agree with that - although i think its being done to get the sort of reaction theyre getting for him)


I highly doubt it's 0.0001%. And calm down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That are you serious show looks like it has potential.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

the fox said:


> i don't get it?
> shaquille o'neal just said yesterday he is wrestling at menia!!!


shaq/show vs cody/???


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL at 3 million views.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Enter. Tag team match playa. Leave.

Ratings ^^


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

3 million views? Bullfuckingshit.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Look at dem bouncy pecs.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Thuggin & Buggin Enterprises returns y'all!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

surely the tung won't win 2 nights in a row?


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

so please tell me that people who hate chris brown dont love stone cold


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That's the face of a man that's about to job to a jobber!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Ace


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> WrestleMania 28: Shaquille O'Neal Confirms He'll Be Wrestling On April 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just today


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

For all of you wondering what the song is from the HHH/Taker feud and promo video.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at BIG JOHNNY mocking Playa. Good stuff. 

Ugh, horrible matchup on Raw. So of course they do it again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Do we really need an Otunga/Jackson rematch?


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

HGHAHAHHAAHAAHHAA LOL @ BIG JOHHNYS DANCE. LOVE THIS GUY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Johnny Ace imitating Teddy.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Metallica The Unforgiven Part III, I think!


It's 'The Memory Remains' from the Re-Load album.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Where did the Shaq rumours come from anyways? There's nothing to suggest that match is happening.
> 
> That promo is brilliant, I love how Taker-HHH have seperate music for their buildup.



uh...

http://losangeles.sbnation.com/2012/2/21/2815423/wrestlemania-28-2012-shaq-big-show


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh god, I just legit cackled at Johnny Ace dancing. :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao

Johnny Ace Hollering


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

2am and I just laughed out loud. Johnny Ace dancing? Ratings just broke records!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Ace is creating a new dance craze


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Big Johnny owned Teddy :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Chris Brown is trolling bad as fuck on twitter lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zeke should never do a promo.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol Johnny Ace :troll


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Sadly, Michael Cole is right. Lillian is always messing up her lines.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, we even have Black Ref in the ring for this.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

FUCK SUPERSMACKDOWN IS TRENDING AS NUMBER 1!
Why no mention of it?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

This match makes it official: David Otunga is a better wrestler in every way than the Miz


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, again?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Borias said:


> Oh god, we even have Black Ref in the ring for this.


Bow down to Justin King! The emperor of those with small penises!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

OTUNGA! YEAH YOU POSE!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Match lasted 2 minutes at the most. What is the point. Even the crowd looks bored.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Otunga wins again. What's the point?

I mark for Otunga flexing.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YES! OTUNGA WINS! OTUNGA WINS!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

WHY IN THE FUCK DID EZEKIEL JACKSON JOB TO THIS WANNA BE CELEBRITY TWO NIGHTS IN A DAMN ROW


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Zeke got Otunga'd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. 0-for-2 for Big Zeke.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

otunga is so great now


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Otunga's homoerotic posing after matches is getting strange.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the WWE are doing a really good job of selling us on Otunga tbh...even if that was a squash match, his character has evolved since they split up that awful fucking tag team he was in with hennig


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

What was the point in that match? If you want to put Otunga over, at least do it against someone fairly credible.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Otunga firmly cementing himself a spot on Team Excitement


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They are either burying Zeke or they are pushing Otunga way up...I'm going with the former.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE makes this booking shit seem so difficult. I mean, fuckkk.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol god Zeke losing to guys the size of Cody and then losing to Otunga, his credibility as a mosnter is never gonna recover. Not saying anything bad about Cody but he is really small compared to Zeke and its just hilarious he loses everytime within 2 minutes.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That match was Black on Black, but the crime was on wrestling fans.

8*D


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Just saw Punk own Chris Brown .


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Otunga wins


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> WHY IN THE FUCK DID EZEKIEL JACKSON JOB TO THIS WANNA BE CELEBRITY TWO NIGHTS IN A DAMN ROW


Because Otunga is swagged out.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Perhaps Cody will get a tag team partner (Mark Henry?) and Big Show and Shaq will team up?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Job,the big,show to otunga


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

otunga's finisher is ridiculous


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anarchy™ said:


> Otunga's homoerotic posing after matches is getting strange.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

With this entire Chris Brown thing happening, there is no way Punk is going to lose tonight, I think we might have a clean win coming up lads!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Spyryt said:


> What was the point in that match? If you want to put Otunga over, at least do it against someone fairly credible.


Well Zeke is a former IC champ...


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> With this entire Chris Brown thing happening, there is no way Punk is going to lose tonight, I think we might have a clean win coming up lads!


Punk's looking for attention by targeting a legit celebrity who - much like Punk's idol SCSA - hit a woman a few years ago.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ass Invader said:


> Well Zeke is a former IC champ...


Don't remind us...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


>


Jesus Christ, lol.


----------



## EspadaNumeroUno (Feb 22, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Oh god, I just legit cackled at Johnny Ace dancing. :lmao


*
okay, your sig is mesmerizing

who is that and where is that from?*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

corfend said:


> Punk's looking for attention by targeting a legit celebrity who - much like Punk's idol SCSA - hit a woman a few years ago.


In America, though.
So take the "official" reports for whatever you like.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> otunga's finisher is ridiculous


Arn Anderson would disagree with you.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

jericho needs to interfere in the ME

please dont have bryan lose clean


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I look away for a moment and miss Johnny mocking Teddy.

Oh well, it'll be on Smackdown again next week in a video segment.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

SandyRavage said:


> otunga's finisher is ridiculous


It's a botched, poor man's version of Ron Simmon's spinebuster. Otunga makes it look awful... :no:


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> Well Zeke is a former IC champ...


Yeah, in the same way that Swagger is a former World Heavyweight Champion!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hogan in an advert, ratings skyrocketing. Raising the bar, brutha!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Because we all need to know how many twitter followers Cena/The Rock has.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK DID THEY MAKE THIS FUCKING EPISODE LIVE, IF HALF OF IT HAS BEEN FUCKING RAW RECAP?!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Borias said:


> Arn Anderson would disagree with you.


arn anderson did a spinebuster. Otunga does a...pik em up ....drop em again thing


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh no, not a video package again. SMH


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

This Raw Recap show is pretty good.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

eve torres is absolute shit


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

seriously this was last night do we have to see it again

it was the worst segment of the night


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

awesome music


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

If there's one person I would drink the skank juice from, it's Eve.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

EspadaNumeroUno said:


> *
> okay, your sig is mesmerizing
> 
> who is that and where is that from?*


That is Anna Silk from the Canadian (and now airing on Syfy) show, _Lost Girl_.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hoeski.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WWE are amazing at these video promos. They really are.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

John missed out on an opportunity of a life time!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hoeski! Hoeski! Hoeski!

Skankapotamus is on!


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

Spinferno said:


> If there's one person I would drink the skank juice from, it's Eve.


AJ AJ AJ AJ AJ

for the skank juice


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

why the fuck can't they give a update on Barret and Orton. Yeah cause these video package are obviously more important


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

I want Funkasaurus vs Skankapotamus at 'Mania!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Fuck WWE ignoring Cena's hypocrisy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Cole trying to justify what Eve said. Cole is just trying to catch.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

dont call eve names

the pg era personified


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Punk on SD! I'm marking out!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

How the hell does Punk look OLDER when shaven?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Punk, stop with the poor attempts at humour. Please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Light bright jacket LMFAO.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk just gave Chris Brown the ultimate diss by not acknowledging him at all


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Breaking News: Vince McMahon has just confirmed that half of the upcoming Monday Night Raw will recap Smackdown recapping the previous Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good promo there by Punk. It seemed a bit more natural.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

promopromopromopromo


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That last line was bossssssssss


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

good to see punk is growing the beard back


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Spyryt said:


> Breaking News: Vince McMahon has just confirmed that half of the upcoming Monday Night Raw will recap Smackdown recapping the previous Monday Night Raw.


I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also I can't wait to get this Rock DVD


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

And again, CM Punk shines on the mic.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

eve should get a flask like otunga. take a sip of skank juice after she does something whorish


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk wants to humble Bryan tonight! This match should be fun!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Teddy Long is not competent. All he can do is unsuccessfully try to get with Aksana and make tag matches for after the break. He can't even properly fire Drew.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

#NotNoPunks is trending on Twitter after Chris Brown tweeted:

Chris Brown @chrisbrown
I miss the real wrestlers! ( Hacksaw Jim duggan, Brett the hitman heart, coco beware, rowdy roddy piper) #Notnopunks

Any publicity is good publicity right...?


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

dlb223 said:


> CM Punk just gave Chris Brown the ultimate diss by not acknowledging him at all


Yes, the professional wrestler gave the much better-known legitimate celebrity the ultimate diss by not acknowledging him.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Good promo from Punk. Can't wait for this match.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Teddy Long is not competent. All he can do is unsuccessfully try to get with Aksana and make tag matches for after the break. He can't even properly fire Drew.


Hold on, playa.
You've been pretty disrespectful of lately.
So, tonight, you gonna go on 1 on 1 with... DA UNDERTAKAH!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

corfend said:


> Yes, the professional wrestler gave the much better-known legitimate celebrity the ultimate diss by not acknowledging him.


Suspension of disbelief. We're meant to assume Punk is geting ready for his match.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Tedious said:


> #NotNoPunks is trending on Twitter after Chris Brown tweeted:
> 
> Chris Brown @chrisbrown
> I miss the real wrestlers! ( Hacksaw Jim duggan, *Brett* the hitman *heart*, *coco beware*, rowdy roddy piper) #Notnopunks
> ...


:no:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Hold on, playa.
> You've been pretty disrespectful of lately.
> So, tonight, you gonna go on 1 on 1 with... DA UNDERTAKAH!


When is the last time Taker fought anyone who didn't have at least 1 world championship?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

finalnight said:


> When is the last time Taker fought anyone who didn't have at least 1 world championship?


Um... Muhammed Hassan?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cena again. And I'm staying up for this.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Could someone summarise this Punk - Chris Brown stuff please? I haven't been paying attention to it at all.

Cheers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

finalnight said:


> When is the last time Taker fought anyone who didn't have at least 1 world championship?


Hm... that actually is a good question. Most recent I can think of is vs. Kozlov from 3 years ago.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Too many fucking video packages / recaps... So much talent, so little exposure because of recapping... 26 minutes for the Main Event? That's cool!


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

can we not goive chris brown the time of day

evry tweet he gets promotes that cunts new album


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

This match will make it all worth it.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

After watching nothing but RAW, it feels weird to see the main event come on about 25 minutes before the end of the show


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

25min left in the show
OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> :no:


Well you gotta admit we've all made those mistakes before lol


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

20 min match? Fuck yeah!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> Cena again. And I'm staying up for this.


Bryan/Punk is meant to be amazing. I hate both of them and people have convinced me it's worth watching.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Get it, D Bry. You get that heat.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Too many fucking video packages / recaps... So much talent, so little exposure because of recapping... 26 minutes for the Main Event? That's cool!


Sky Sports 3 reckons Smackdown is ending at 3:15. Could be another segment after this match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

clobbering time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't care about this (The twitter war).


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice promo by Punk and great reaction.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Best in the world!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Segment after the match.
Calling it now.
Sky Sports says the next show is at 3:15.
It's 2:36.

Jericho/Sheamus/Long/Clowny, someone is gonna come out or an extra long match with a restart or something.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Michael Cole is a :troll, he gives half a shit about wrestling and a full lumpy shit about twitter


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

this is gonna get some time 

potential tv match of the year coming up


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Bryan/Punk is meant to be amazing. I hate both of them and people have convinced me it's worth watching.


I forgot I was staying up for Bryan/Punk after watching so many recaps. Now I'm gonna enjoy this, hopefully a 20 min match!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ass Invader said:


> Punk wants to humble Bryan tonight! This match should be fun!


it SHOULD be fun, right up until vince sends in jericho and sheamus to run in and make the match a wash.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shut up Cole.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

They are milking the shit out of this Brown/Punk shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THIS IS BULLSHIT
wow fuck WWE


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WWE is mainstream y'all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok fuck you WWE. This twitter bullshit is fucking awful. And fuck you too Cole.

:lmao at Booker talking about Brown being a GANGSTA.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally! WWE show the trend! Get some Wrestling backup to take it to the Chris Brown marks!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's disgusting how WWE is using the Brown/Punk feud for publicity.

Did Booker just say that?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok I think Chris Brown will be @ Mania singing the anthem or something. This is just foolish!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Why the hell is WWE bringing this up so much?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Booker lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So what was the point of bringing back Del Rio and Christian at Elimination Chamber and not put them on camera to follow up? With Long/Laurinaitis both there, it makes sense to continue to build this storyline.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Booker shut up. :lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

HBK15 said:


> I forgot I was staying up for Bryan/Punk after watching so many recaps. Now I'm gonna enjoy this, hopefully a 20 min match!


I know. I'm actually happy to see it. Most people told me these two have good chemistry. I don't like them but I'm looking forward to ti.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I honestly think the Chris Brown/CM Punk thing is just a publicity stunt by WWE because they don't see two legit wrestlers (Punk vs. Jericho) as a worthy enough main event so they need to get a celebrity involved, and since Chris Brown seems like a Miami kind of person, and he's controversial, they went for him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I'm over it. Silly publicity stunt that was so unnecessary from the get go.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Why the hell is WWE bringing this up so much?


Because WWE started it.

Do you really think Chris Brown knows the names of all those wrestlers, much less tweet about them?


----------



## Jeffy (Jan 3, 2012)

Epic botch lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This crowd has been fantastic for such a video-heavy show.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn good match so far.

Ffffuuu! Commercial break.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Um... Muhammed Hassan?


Exactly, that was like 6 years ago.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

we JUST came the fuck back from commercials!!!! WCW did this commercial break shit towards the end of their run...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

stream died


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

What in the Hell is that?
My reaction when they cut to a break.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

booker making the lawyers nervous lol


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

this needs to be ppv match......and i cant wait for it


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

THIS IS AWESOME

CLAP. CLAP. CLAP. CLAP.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Crowd loves Punk.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok. I'm kinda upset now. Gustuvsson muffs an easy save and the Leafs lose. It's like they WANT to miss the playoffs.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If this is a work then this is solid stuff.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

NOOOO my stream got fucked up!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane vs Chris Brown Kane to teach brown to respect ladies lol i'd watch that just to see brown get his ass kicked.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

Classy WWE cutting to commercial during a match between their 2 World Champs.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> If this is a work then this is solid stuff.


no it isnt...its awful in all aspects. If it's a work, its pretty fucking tasteless, and hypocritical, considering theyre pushing an angle where John Cena is verbally abusing a woman.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Holy shit. Words can't describe how happy I am to be seeing this. I've followed these guys for so long and I never thought I would be seeing these two tear it up in WWE against each other.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chris Brown vs. Stone Cold at Wrestlemania in a "who can beat the shit out of Stephanie McMahon the worst" match


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They're gonna cut for commercials again around...9:52 ET.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh, WWE -- do you really think it's smart to promote Be a Star and then try to ride the coattails of this Chris Brown thing? This is not a good idea.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Bubz said:


> Holy shit. Words can't describe how happy I am to be seeing this. I've followed these guys for so long and I never thought I would be seeing these two tear it up in WWE against each other.


They had a match on RAW a few weeks ago.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

1 more ad break to come


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Punk injured? Damn Big Show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

PushPrimo said:


> 1 more ad break to come


one? youre being kind...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk is Punking up


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This crowd is awesome. They know a good wrestling match.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan is the best wrestler in the fucking world.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Those locks look brutal when Bryan does them.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Crowd is quiet as fuck


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Crowd is getting really fired up for this!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Tedious said:


> This crowd is awesome. They know a good wrestling match.


Our state might not be the best wrestling crowd out there, but Minnesota is pretty good.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

punk is destroying himself this match...


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Crowd is quiet as fuck


They sound pretty loud to me dude.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

crowd is decent for an sd crowd.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What?! that was short -__-


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Beardless Punk looks really creepy, making those facial expressions... He just looks like he's aged a ton in the past year.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck sheamus


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wait...that wasnt the main event? 

also, fuck sheamus. Really...fuck that shit in the ass, let these guys fucking have a clean ending.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kind of a meh way to end it.

Johnny Ace to save the day.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

DID SHEAMUS JUST RUINED THE WHOLE MATCH?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Johnny Ace! Here we go!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, what a stupid pointless ending. Holy fuck.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Such a weak ending. Poor Bryan


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Da Fuck


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice match considering how brief it was. Not too happy with the finish, but whatever.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT??????? A FUCKING KICK??????


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Johnny Ace coming to save the day!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Great call Mr.Excitement.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Arrive
Fella
Leave


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bryan wins now right?
RIGHT?
SMARKS HELP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How does Big Johnny have authority over Smackdown? Because of his Executive Vice President role? I guess. But that also means that he's above Playa then.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why is Booker acting like this is the end of the world? :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk selling that injury well


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Told you, extened match.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

God Bless you big Johnny!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank u johnny!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank God although Bryan still made to look a little weak there


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

6 minute wrestling break, back to commercials


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank Johnny Ace is gonna overturn this bullshit decision!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ace saves the day. Standard.

And a second break, lol. Fuck you WWE, seriously.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL JOHNNY ACE SCREWING CM PUNK OVER LOL.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha trolled the lot of you!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

YES THANKYOU JOHNNY!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Good call by Johnny


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone on here got a vita yet? any good?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Way to go Mr. Excitement! How can anybody not see how great Big Johnny is? He saved the main event.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

well that does a whole lot for bryan's crediblity.......way to go

Sheamus should have done that at the end of smackdown, therefore bryan wins via dq and it builds his character even more.

Saying i beat the wwe champion, what makes sheamus think he can beat me....

Good decision by laurinitis but it makes bryan look really weak that he just got pinned by a fucking kick that nearly everyone kicks out of


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wait what happened


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

These breaks are killing this match for me. Glad that the match has continued but hope that doesn't mean Bryan is going to loose twice in one night.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank You Johnny!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bryan is one credible motherfucker. 

LMAO.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> How does Big Johnny have authority over Smackdown? Because of his executive vice president role? I guess. But that also means that he's above Playa then.


Exactly. If he already has authority over Smackdown then why does he want to be the GM of the show?

Also, WWE take a note from TNA and get all of your commericals out of the way before the main event. You shouldn't have two commerical breaks during your main event.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

There is way too much wrestling interrupting the commercials. Pissed.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

anyone that thinks that the match got extended so we could see a clean ending...well, youre wrong.

Jericho to make the run in, and cost Punk the match.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

jericho comes out 

bryan wins

result stands


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan better not lose twice.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The chris brown stuff is not a work. Some of you think everything WWE-related is a work.

Also, what the hell is Booker T talking about? Did he just say that Chris Brown would beat up Punk?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF just happened with Sky Sports.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dunno if this is just Sky Sports but they are giving us a break from breaks at the moment.

and the match is over wtf is going on this is stupid.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sky fuck up during the Punk - Bryan match, typical


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This time Playa is going to reverse it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Enter Teddy Long.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Fuck you Sky Sports!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He mocked Bryan during commercial and it wasn't on camera? Come on!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Um. K. Run in from Teddy now?


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SKY!!!! WHAT THE HELL!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, Laurinaitis smiling after the pin.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HOLD UP PLAYAS!


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sorry the match continued but since when does Johnny Ace have any kind of authority on Smackdown?! Would it kill WWE to have any consistency?! Jesus Christ. Might as well just end the brand extension already.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Here comes playa


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Second restart.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCKING UK streamers suck dick
I missed the finish


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

:l come on this is gay as shit


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

YES!YES!YES!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

bUT US AT HOME DIDN'T SEE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH, ACE AND BRYAN VS LONG AND PUNK!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

HOLLA HOLLA!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

stupid overbooking, way to destroy the flow of the match


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, way too overbooked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuckery at its finest.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

As if the adverts weren't bad enough, Sky Sports 3 fucks up and repeats them...No idea what just happened. Ah thank you Teddy Long for the recap.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

what an overbooked mess


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Again!? Lmao. Why is Teddy defending Raw and Ace defending SD?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is garbage. Just let it be a normal fucking match.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn you UK stream. I missed the ending FUCK.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

why do they keep fucking with this match?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

YES. YES. YES. YES. YES.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

now its clobberin time


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Is WWE fucking stupid? They didnt even show what hapnnened idiots


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hahahahhaha


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Did Cole just say this match is stupid?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe this will end with a double countout now.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done Sky. Show a the same advert twice in a row when the show is back on. Real smooth.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

What the fuck, did we just miss something? Just came back with teddy, i presume making a tag team match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HOW THE FUCK WE CUT BACK TO DANIEL BRYAN WINNING?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28 Main Event.

Johnny Ace vs Teddy Long.




Ass Invader said:


> HOW THE FUCK WE CUT BACK TO DANIEL BRYAN WINNING?


It was a roll up pin and Punk had ropes and ref didn't see. I love how Teddy Long notices that but does not notice it during Orton vs Christian.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Example said:


> Dunno if this is just Sky Sports but they are giving us a break from breaks at the moment.
> 
> and the match is over wtf is going on this is stupid.



Sky Sports becoming like ITV with their silly ad breaks at the wrong time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk is lucky his head was about to hit that shit hard


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

it cracks me up everytime there's a be a star commercial, something questionable happens the very next segment.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck Off Sky Sports Just go and fuck off you cunts.

No one in the UK didn't have a clue what happened.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Did Russo book this match?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

These 2 really do well work with each other.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> anyone on here got a vita yet? any good?


I just got a philip's cd-i


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I need a gif of Punk crawling around in a circle like that.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought the ref would count three again.

TV match of the year candidate?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Sky can fuck off. Advert-obsessed bastards.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> I just got a philip's cd-i


oh that has a great zelda game on it, go get it


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

This match is fantastic!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Booker T is right. THIS is fucking wrestling.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great match despite the overbooking. Punk is so over with this crowd.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SandyRavage said:


> oh that has a great zelda game on it, go get it



3 actually


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I really want a PPV match without any interruption.. it would be great.. this isj ust a teaser.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This ending might be "fuckery," but it's advancing (or at least including) multiple storylines and giving us a match between two great wrestlers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Enough of these close ups on Punk's exhausted face...


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Spinferno said:


> Ok. I'm kinda upset now. Gustuvsson muffs an easy save and the Leafs lose. It's like they WANT to miss the playoffs.


Lol I'm a Leafs fan too bro but come on now, this is a thread on Smackdown. Not our shitty team


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Draw finish. Interesting.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

lmao wtf was that?????


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You have GOT to be kidding.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

More overbooking...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol 4th restart..


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to watching this match again on Youtube without the commercial breaks breaking up the early feel of the match.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

This was booked perfectly.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep. That happened.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Scott Armstrong's face says it all.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

What a stupid fucking end that is


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TNA! TNA! TNA!....Oh wait.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This match is fantastic.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Double count-out. Great ending to the match.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

"come on daniel let's go"
Thanks ref for letting me know that he was to suplex him!


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

A draw?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

They both won no contest!


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

:russo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

FUCK OFF WITH THE OVERBOOKING.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good booking. The Titles for once look somewhat equal.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn good match. Put these two in the ring each night.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If that doesn't define overbooked...Jesus christ.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Stop complaining about overbooking, this is the best match we have had all year!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why count if u can't tell who is pinning? can't give it if u can't see it #kayfabe


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fucking lol this is beyond bad


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where's Sting when you need him?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a great ending for a TV champ v champ match, guys.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This crowd is making this amazing


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS BRYAN/ACE vs. TEDDY/PUNK


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

These guys put on a fantastic match. One of the best I've seen on Smackdown since Rey vs Jericho a few years back.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

WTF?
T-Dawg is a heel GM?


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Overbooking? No way, both guys came out looking like GOLD. Neither guy should be defeated at the moment going into Wrestlemania. 

And it continues the Laurinitis, Teddy Long angle. This was fantastic booking tonight!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

where the fuck was jericho?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

johnny ace is amazing

and fuck everyone complaining about that ending.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lmao.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally Russo has come back to the WWE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk is either actually injured or selling like a champion. Wouldn't let Long lift his left hand.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Technically as RAW GM he should of wanted CM Punk to win and as SD! GM Teddy should of wanted D-Bry.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

:russo booked this fucking stupid match, what the fuck, way to take two great wrestlers and ridicule them on live TV.

*WHY WOULD YOU DO SOMETHING THIS CONFUSING ON A SMACKDOWN EPISODE*

OH MY GOD TEDDY LONG IS GONNA FIGHT JOHNNY ACE


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

OH ITS ON! ITS ON! Forum going to crash!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm loving this!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT ENDING :lmao

I do love that the champs were in a draw, makes them seem as equals. Placing both brands as equals


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And once again, the world champions are after thoughts.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

how is having two champs draw bad booking? eejits


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why did Playa just walk away like that?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's the simple solution, 5 more minutes!!

Jesus Christ, I don't care if this match was overbooked and the finish was as old as Mae Young. That was just exciting!

****


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Playa!,lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at the jacket throw

Clusterfuck but entertaining

Decent show


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You can't just tease us like that, lol.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay what the fuck was that.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

So Russo got hired by the WWE?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a feeling Sheamus is gonna get overshadowed in his feud with Bryan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What did you guys expect one of them to lose cleanly going into Mania? not gonna happen and you should have know that.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The most clusterfucked ending ever...I love it though!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

I...
Who?
What?

Oh right, we'll find out on the ACTUAL WWE show according those cunts that write, catch up on WWE RAW PLAYAS!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

The last half an hour of this show was my favourite from the WWE so far in 2012. REALLY AWESOME STUFF!


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

I seriously have NO idea what just happened


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

that was entertaining.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh well. Tosh.0 time


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Headfuck ending but I gotta say I enjoyed it. Shame the rest of the show sucked apart from the Shaemus - Miz match.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Where's Sting when you need him?


Busy sponsoring Jeff.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Why did Playa just walk away like that?


Don't want none of Big Johnny? :ace

or he is fed up and walking out. Looked more like scenario 2.

Punk/Bryan will be such a good match when they actually fued with eachother. These teaser matches are great but seem over done especially tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are they pushing this Teddy Long v Johnny Ace storyline? Who gives a fuck!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why did Playa just walk away like that?


Once he realised it wasn't a tag match, he got upset and wasn't having it and I for one don't blame him playa. HOLLA.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Teddy Long is a coward, he took of his jacket and left! Despite of the confusion and fuckery, I liked how they ended it, I actually wanted both of them to win.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Decent show I suppose.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sorry but you guys are nuts, absolutely nuts. 

Heading into Wrestlemania WHY would you have either Punk or Bryan lose clean? Why? 

This was booked perfectly. Both guys came out looking like pure GOLD. And it was a good way to intensify the storyline between Laurinitis and Teddy. 

This couldn't of been booked any better. Hell of a job WWE.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Right call...no champion should be losing in a title vs title match before WM.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

that was a sick last 30 min


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great ending to the match. It leaves both guys looking credible. They put on a fucking clinic in that ring!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Who won? Dont care, great match.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

If anyone expected a clean ending I don't knwo what you were thinking.

despite the overbookibg, that was a great fucking match. Bryan showed some of why he is considered by a lot of people to be the best in the world, and so did Punk with that amazing sell job throughout.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

Man you guys bitch about everything. It was a great match that made both champs look great. Stop whining for once and enjoy the show.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

solid show. henry/show/rhodes match/segment and punk/bryan were clearly the highlights.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Gr8nessGraves said:


> Man you guys bitch about everything. It was a great match that made both champs look great. Stop whining for once and enjoy the show.


What show?
The "let's end with a fucking segment beginning" ending?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great ending to a great match. It leaves both guys looking credible. I find it hilarious that Ace was acting apeshit on Long but why he never went berserk on Punk???


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

All i wanted to see was christian. aload of shite bar forwarding the teddy johnny feud. decent match at the end but such a lack of star power


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

have ya'll ever seen the Steamboat/Flair finish? It was a great finish back then, and it's a great finish now


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Bad ass match and I thought the ending was good. The only thing that could of made the match any better would no commercial break.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bubz said:


> If anyone expected a clean ending I don't knwo what you were thinking.
> 
> despite the overbookibg, that was a great fucking match. Bryan showed some of why he is considered by a lot of people to be the best in the world, and so did Punk with that amazing sell job throughout.


Are we gonna be generous and assume that Punk didn't roll his shoulder in that pin exactly because of that amazing sell job? I'm gonna be that generous.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That ending was really well done, people on here complain for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Bryan is MOTY so far.


----------



## Erik2806 (Feb 14, 2012)

hope these two have a match together at wrestlemania someday..


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

WWE.com Breaking news. Playa had to go buy a new pair of pants. After witnessing Big Johnny furious


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

The main event was fantastic. Both champions came out of that match looking good. A draw was the way to go.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

well i know people are moaning but sheamus vs the miz, and especially bryan vs punk were a class apart from anything we saw on Raw last night! Henry trash talking Big show was awesome! The fuelling of the feud between Show and Rhodes (with that video segment which was golden), Long and Lauranitis advanced storylines which will end in WM matches,a decent tag team match all made it an enjoyable show for me

Yes, the recaps are annoying but if you watch Smackdown regularly theyre inevitable and actually didnt take up that much time! 

I enjoyed watching it live, it shoud stay live and as has been said, for anyone bitching about that ending!! Seriously? both men looked super strong,Bryan is looking more credible with each match, Punk was awesome and im so hoping for a miraculous retaining of the title for Bryan at Wrestlemania


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was a really great match by Punk and Bryan. Shame that the commercials kept interrupting it.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> Overbooking? No way, *both guys came out looking like GOLD. Neither guy should be defeated at the moment going into Wrestlemania. *
> 
> And it continues the Laurinitis, Teddy Long angle. *This was fantastic booking tonight!*


Yet Bryan gets pinned after a kick to the head.


----------



## glasgowglasgow (Jan 31, 2012)

Great match, great booking. If one of them win people would start flinging about words like burried and weak, people are never happy on here.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Two things I learned from this episode of Smackdown - 

1. AJ is fucking hot.
2. YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> Yet Bryan gets pinned after a kick to the head.


You take a kick to the head and see how long it takes you to get up.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

See this is why Vince cares what the casuals think and doesn't give a shit what some guy behind a computer has to say. Despite what most people think, they're not smart. The casuals tonight showed me how much more smarter they are than any IWC member.

The casuals fans in the arena tonight damn near blew the roof off the ceiling. They just witnessed 20+ minutes of some damn fine wrestling on free TV between two of the best wrestlers in the company.

The IWC rages because somehow by having the finish as a draw both guys come out looking weak. Because a much better finish was to have either Punk beat Bryan or Bryan beat Punk. Because that's what either guy needs right now going into Wrestlemania. 

Was it overbooked? Hell yes. I was pissed when Ace came out then Long and kind of pissed at the finish but then it hit me. It made sense and most importantly it served a purpose. It's advancing both men as champions, soldifying their reigns as both champions and titles are seen as equal since neither could have defeated the other without interference and of course the match ended in a draw. And it fueled the Ace/Long rivalry.

How the fuck can any of this be a bad thing? After reading some of these posts in this thread some of you all are really starting to convince me that just because you know insider terms and OMG you watch indy wrestling, it doesn't make you a smart fan at all.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Tony Tornado said:


> Yet Bryan gets pinned after a kick to the head.


Disregard that, both men won at the end.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Tony Tornado said:


> Yet Bryan gets pinned after a kick to the head.


After being distracted and thrown back into the ring by Sheamus.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ecabney said:


> have ya'll ever seen the Steamboat/Flair finish? It was a great finish back then, and it's a great finish now


Teddy Long was involved there, too. It's all Teddy's fault!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

sharkboy22 said:


> See this is why Vince cares what the casuals think and doesn't give a shit what some guy behind a computer has to say. Despite what most people think, they're not smart. The casuals tonight showed me how much more smarter they are than any IWC member.
> 
> The casuals fans in the arena tonight damn near blew the roof off the ceiling. They just witnessed 20+ minutes of some damn fine wrestling on free TV between two of the best wrestlers in the company.
> 
> ...



Post of the fucking year. Well done.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

It was a good ending. Both men deserved the win


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Damn fine match, I don't care how overbooked it was. These two need a 30 minute pay-per-view match.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Kotre said:


> You take a kick to the head and see how long it takes you to get up.


Got up right away.
Adrenaline plays a part.


----------



## Ambu Grey (Feb 21, 2012)

It's the best ending to a Smackdown in a LONG time! They Ace'd it!!!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome match but what do you expect from the two best wrestlers in WWE right now. The ad breaks and Sky sports cutting of the Daniel Bryan pin did annoy but it didn't spoil what was a great match. WWE's MOTY for me so far this year.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> Despite the earlier report,WWE decided to let Bryan-Punk go longer.This is mainly because WWE scrapped an in ring segment at the last minute


I wonder what the in ring segment was?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Good ending imo.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Kotre said:


> You take a kick to the head and see how long it takes you to get up.


LOL. My skinny ass wouldn't get up from a hip toss but every single guy kicks out of that kick, so it's bad booking. Why couldn't Punk just hit him with the GTS? Please don't say it's because of the left arm because it isn't.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That was a great finish though the iwc are morons if punk won. Ohh punk wins he buried bryan at his own show fuck you wwe!
if bryan won ooh how can wwe let this nobody pin punk. That was bullshit punk deserved the win,waah waah waah. Morons and here I thought Vince was an idiot


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Ambu Grey said:


> It's the best ending to a Smackdown in a *LONG *time! They *Ace*'d it!!!


I see what you did there.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I actually liked the ending. It didn't take away any credibility from the champs. Doesn't hurt we got a hell of a match either.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm thinking Teddy walked out because either 

A) He was going to do something he would regret if he stayed
B) He didn't want to stoop to Johnnys level of unprofessionalism


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

dxbender said:


> I wonder what the in ring segment was?


Typical dirtsheets.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm starting to believe that the best thing about Punk's "shoot" promo was him mentioning Laurinaitis. He's damn good at his TV job. Love that big fake smile.

Overall the ending was good and served its purposed. People are just complaining because the match could have been even better without all the breaks.

After seeing this I wonder how some people still question Punk's popularity.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> Laurinaitis getting the office chair and Teddy getting the steel chair was intentional...
> ..This is because of backstage issues between both men,and many "higher ups" in WWE favor Laurinaitis. The chairs on SD was a shot at Teddy.


lol, I wonder what people think of that.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Grantle said:


> I'm thinking Teddy walked out because either
> 
> A) He was going to do something he would regret if he stayed
> B) He didn't want to stoop to Johnnys level of unprofessionalism


C) He realised there wasn't going to be a tag team match, so he went home to cry himself to sleep.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't care about the ending, the match was fucking fantastic.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

PacoAwesome said:


> I actually liked the ending. It didn't take away any credibility from the champs. Doesn't hurt we got a hell of a match either.


WWE if they had any sense once Punk and Bryan drop the belts. Get a feud started with both these guys. It would be like The Benoit and jericho feud.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

dxbender said:


> I wonder what the in ring segment was?


if it's true, probably a divas segment because we didn't see any tonight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Typical dirtsheets.


Exactly!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I rate the show a solid B. Great action, but holy FUCK there was too much bullshit (I'm looking at you, Cena/Rock promos and Santino). They could have easily filled the time with something, anything else. Enjoyable tho, and good to see the crowd into it as much as they were.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tony Tornado said:


> After seeing this I wonder how some people still question Punk's popularity.


Despite being a fan of Punk, I always used to say he wasn't a draw and well now I take it back. Looks like I'm going to have to take it back from D--Bryan as well. The guy's over.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

MVT said:


> People calling that MOTY are quite delusional.


Especially since it's been not even 2 months of the year...

Maybe match of the month at best, but that's it.





BrosOfDestruction said:


> if it's true, probably a divas segment because we didn't see any tonight.


We also didn't get any mentioning about Barrett.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

dxbender said:


> lol, I wonder what people think of that.


Where did you read that? I think that's just because Laurinaitis got there first so he got the better chair. No reason to overthink it.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

according to the IWC, having two champs have a draw right before wrestlemania is now overbooking, now i agree they did kinda overdo it, but so the hell what?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

MVT said:


> People calling that MOTY are quite delusional.


No matter of opinion. You didn't like it but a lot of people did. Moty So far a big YES for me in the WWE. Thats Twice now both men have had top quality match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It wasn't that they drew at all. They could have had that finish without the fucking bullshit shenanigans with Sheamus/Ace/Long.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Tony Tornado said:


> Where did you read that? I think that's just because Laurinaitis got there first so he got the better chair. No reason to overthink it.


But they know in advance that both guys would be there(like when they have a guest commentator, they conveniently place the extra chair there right before they come out)...


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> It wasn't that they drew at all. They could have had that finish without the fucking bullshit shenanigans with Sheamus/Ace/Long.


yea thats where i think they kinda over did it a little, and then when long left out the ring i was like ok? awkward ass moment to end the show


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

dxbender said:


> But they know in advance that both guys would be there(like when they have a guest commentator, they conveniently place the extra chair there right before they come out)...


Maybe they ran out of chairs since it's already a 3 man team doing the commentary on SD. I know it sounds ridiculous but I prefer that reason over the other ones.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> It wasn't that they drew at all. They could have had that finish without the fucking bullshit shenanigans with Sheamus/Ace/Long.


Why though? If they're going to end up with the same conclusion any way why not kill two birds with one stone? Not only did both men get enhances because of this match, but the Sheamus/Bryan match got a boost because of Sheamus's interference, and the Teddy/Ace program now has major momentum going into Monday's Raw. 

I think the WWE did a great job of implementing multiple angles and having all of them come out strong in the end.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, the match isn't MOTY at all considering the fact that a good portion we didn't even see. That and there's no way I could ever call a overbooked match MOTY. But it does deserve the award of one of the best damn matches of this year and even better we got it for free!!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Yeah, the match isn't MOTY at all considering the fact that a good portion we didn't even see. That and there's no way I could ever call a overbooked match MOTY. But it does deserve the award of one of the best damn matches of this year and even better we got it for free!!


And if we ever get this match on PPV, people on THIS SITE will be like "This match isn't gonna draw. Who cares about watching these two fight"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh damnit! I completely forgot the show was on tonight. I'll check it out later.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Enjoyed the show, and the ME was a great watch, better depth and more high spots than the last one. Nice to see team Swag dominating like they should've been many many moons ago. Also Miz fared well in the match with Sheamus, nice to see him in a comfort zone.










AJ was the highlight of the show. She looked great.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

dxbender said:


> Especially since it's been not even 2 months of the year...
> 
> Maybe match of the month at best, but that's it.


Yes, so as far as the year goes -- all two months -- it's understandable that people are calling it a possible MOTYC.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ was the highlight of the show. She looked great.


This is so true,I mean I wouldn't say highlight because Punk/Bryan was for me but AJ looked incredibly hot! *drools*


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty Good Show I thought, Main Event was awesome, Crowd was great, great wrestling and great booking. Makes both Champs look strong For Mania. Two solid episodes of RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

hey guys I forgot this was on can I get the details of what happened tonight. I would appreciate it as it saves me having to read 52 pages.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

you could always go to wwe.com


----------



## xDRZx (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey guys I just got home from the show.Right after SD went off the air Teddy came right back out and made DB vs Show for the belt. Show kept scaring away DB for 8 minutes then Cody Rhodes came out and Double teamed Big Show. CM Punk came right out and took out DB and Show gave Cody a WMD to end it.

My niece had a blast and we got matching Punk shirts!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Even more proof that WWE needs to make this show live and move it off of Fridays. The show just feels so much more important when it's live (I know having Raw guys there adds to that too, but still). Good show with a good main event (I'm not calling it MOTY, it isn't) with an ending that made sense, even if it was slightly overbooked. Hopefully next week's Raw with Rock on the show continues this improving trend of TV.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Not live on tuesdays, but live some other day(Like thursday).

Sunday is ppv day
Monday is Raw
Tuesday is Raw aftermath day
Wednesday isn't really anything special
Thursday should be SD
Friday could be SDs aftermath day
Saturday is saturday...who's thinking about wwe


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> What kind of Indian shit music was that used in the taker/hhh promo?
> 
> /end racism


Metallica - The Memory Remains - no Indian shit music, Metallica = GOAT


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

wrestling wise... good. storylines wise this show was crap.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Meh.

Pretty boring as usual, skipped through most of it.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Make the show live, move it to Thursdays, get rid of brand extensions. Gives WWE double the time to develop storylines. Unite the Heavyweight and WWE titles. Success!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mother of god Punk/Bryan was awesome. **** at the moment and MOTY.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good main event, I didn't care for the rest.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

At the very least, they need to move Smackdown off the Friday night death slot. Wasn't that UPN's brilliant idea a number of years ago? I'm sure SyFy would accommodate them if they wanted to move to an earlier night in the week, as Smackdown is already one of their highest rated shows as is.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

ChromeMan said:


> At the very least, they need to move Smackdown off the Friday night death slot. Wasn't that UPN's brilliant idea a number of years ago? I'm sure SyFy would accommodate them if they wanted to move to an earlier night in the week, as Smackdown is already one of their highest rated shows as is.


I don't get why WWE is keeping SD on fridays! It was UPNs decision, and it was obviously a bad decision by a bad network. Look at how much ratings dropped, and where is UPN now......they've been gone since 2006(a year AFTER they moved SD from thursday to friday)


So why did WWE ever stick with the decision made by a station that went off the air within a year after making that decision...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Mother of god Punk/Bryan was awesome. **** at the moment and MOTY.


This right here. MOst of the night was jsut used to further this Big Johnny/Teddy storyline (this match included) but dam nwhat a great match.


----------



## WrestlingPsych (Feb 22, 2012)

i smell feud bettwen 2 managers:flip


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> I'm sorry but you guys are nuts, absolutely nuts.
> 
> Heading into Wrestlemania WHY would you have either Punk or Bryan lose clean? Why?
> 
> ...





Gr8nessGraves said:


> Man you guys bitch about everything. It was a great match that made both champs look great. Stop whining for once and enjoy the show.





Striketeam said:


> That ending was really well done, people on here complain for the wrong reasons.





glasgowglasgow said:


> Great match, great booking. If one of them win people would start flinging about words like burried and weak, people are never happy on here.





sharkboy22 said:


> See this is why Vince cares what the casuals think and doesn't give a shit what some guy behind a computer has to say. Despite what most people think, they're not smart. The casuals tonight showed me how much more smarter they are than any IWC member.
> 
> The casuals fans in the arena tonight damn near blew the roof off the ceiling. They just witnessed 20+ minutes of some damn fine wrestling on free TV between two of the best wrestlers in the company.
> 
> ...



Agreed with all of these.

Main-Event was really good!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Solid show. Super main event, and glad it got a lot of time.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Main event was one of the best booked matches in forever. It succeeded in: A) Making the Teddy/Ace feud seem like a big deal when just a week ago nobody cared/the feud didn't even exist B) Made both champs look strong (when was the last champion vs. champion match WWE had that accoplished that?) C) Provided very entertaining TV.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is Smackdown worth watching? I watched live last night until Great Khali vs Drew


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Is Smackdown worth watching? I watched live last night until Great Khali vs Drew


Watch the main event.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Is Smackdown worth watching? I watched live last night until Great Khali vs Drew


The main event was really good IMO, plus the crowd was really into it back and forth. That is probably the only part to check out.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ok thanks ill check it out


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Finally finished watching last night's Super Smackdown Live. The WWE needs to man up and move Smackdown to Tuesdays or move it back to Thursday. There's a different feeling when you watch it on those nights especially Tuesday. Not much to talk about the show besides seeing AJ again (Shucky ducky quack quack) and the main event match. Man, CM Punk and Daniel Bryan put on a great match and got the crowd into what they were doing. This is the kind of match I want to see more often. The indecisive finish means that we still don't have a clear winner on who's the "best in the world" and it made me want to see another rematch but on PPV. Now that's how you build interest in a PPV match WWE. Oh yeah, it's strange to see Laurinits siding with Bryan and Teddy Long siding with Punk. But I'm sure this is just adding to that GM storyline which should be interesting.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

eve's promo was pretty good


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Did they mention Barrett's injury on the show? If they did I must have missed it.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Mikey2690 said:


> Chris Brown was right, Rihanna should have made him that sandwich. #TeamBreezy :lol





Mikey2690 said:


> Chris Brown was right, Rihanna should have made him that sandwich. #TeamBreezy :lol





Mikey2690 said:


> Chris Brown was right, Rihanna should have made him that sandwich. #TeamBreezy :lol


fpalm


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

smackdown wasnt THAT good but hell the main event was great 

dunno why no Christian or Del Rio though


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I finally got done watching the Tuesday Smackdown. 


I didn't really care for it, though it was certainly better than the last Tuesday Smackdown special they did. That Christmas show was so bad, it was haunting. 

Anyway, it just felt like nothing much really happened on this show. 

- A Khali/McIntyre squash match. Why? Aren't the days of Khali's major pushes pretty much done now? Last year I saw that guy get his ass kicked by The Miz of all people. The monster image is dead. If you are going to have McIntyre or anybody else get squashed, do it with guys that actually have potential of being built up as a monster and not the tall guy who has already been beaten & humiliated too many times to take him seriously as a threat. 

- Random Tag Team that was made on Raw (Truth & Kofi) lose a standard tag match to Ziggler & Swagger....OK. Not much to say there. 

- Big Show & Mark Henry have their 20th match in the last six months only this one didn't have a big highspot, so it sucked. Cody Rhodes was good, but why is he attacking Big Show for sucking at Mania? Last I checked, Rhodes didn't have a match at Mania this year either (not yet anyway). Maybe they should make that his motivation: To ensure he has a spot at Mania by taunting Big Show. 

- Otunga & Big Zeke had a match. You know, because it was such a stellar & meaningful outing on Raw that we just HAD to have it again. I love how one of the commentators said Zeke was emotional after the loss on Raw and then they cut to him cutting a promo and its the most lifeless & robotic thing I've ever heard. 

- And the opening promo was just an excuse to set up the Miz/Sheamus match which in of itself was ordinary. 

- The only thing on the whole show that stood out was the Punk/Bryan match which, by ending in a draw, I hope leads to a Unification Match between the two because I am just sick to death of having two World Champions. The match itself was really good and a nice display for both guys. The finish itself was pretty creative too. 

Now my major complaint is the involvement of Johnny Ace & Teddy Long and their whole storyline. I've said it before and I'll say it again. I do not give a shit which character is running the fucking show because the fucking show does not change and the angle has been done to death for years. I practically hated TNA for about two years because they were doing this power struggle crap and guess what! They drop that stuff to focus on the wrestlers and building matches, and now the show is kind-of-sort-of-not-completely-terrible. It doesn't help that the segments between Long & Ace are extremely painful, filled with bad jokes, awkward acting, & a general direction I don't care about. 

So yeah, aside from one match between two of the best wrestlers they have, a pretty dull & uneventful show I thought. If you haven't seen this show but plan on watching it, I'll save you the trouble. Just skip to the last fourth of the show and watch the Punk/Bryan match.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Santino just got ginger'd.
Slater just got venom in his eyes, nice!


----------

